# Clips and Magazines



## catman4cats (Jan 14, 2020)

Here is an item that I see many get mix up with. On the left, these are called CLIPS.
On the right, those are called magazines


Now when your speaking with other gun owners and you call a magazine a clip some will correct you but many won't. Just think about it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for clearing that up for me. I was going to Google it, but now I don't have to. HAH!

Actually I enjoy hearing people misidentify magazines as clips since I can move on to someone who might know what they are talking about.

GW


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

People who call magazines clips are full of schiff.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I run into others who call magazines clips and clips magazines. Doesn't bother me all that much. Most of the time, I don't even make the effort to explain the difference and correct them. 

I know the difference, and that's all that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

There is a time to correct someone .
And There's a time to just let it go.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I see this as a non issue.

Honestly - being a teen in the 1980s - EVERYONE seemed to call them "clips." They just did back then. Even after all these years, owning over 100 guns, being an admin on several gun forums... I still call them that occasionally... Out of habit. That's what many people who shot in the 80s called the,. It was just the thing... 

Hell, at the larger Houston gun shows - there is a place huge magazine dealer. They have tons of them. They have a giant banner that says "Clips." Even to this day. 

Some people play grammar nazi on this issue so much, on various gun forums. I say - who cares...

Yes, I know the difference now. But, I don't go correcting anyone.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Really???

Who cares

AFS


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I run into others who call magazines clips and clips magazines. Doesn't bother me all that much. Most of the time, I don't even make the effort to explain the difference and correct them.
> 
> I know the difference, and that's all that matters at the end of the day.


It only bothers me when Liberals use that terminology. But then again everything that comes out of their mouths bothers me.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good photo explaining the different terminologies. Many new users will get the information with a little education. I grew up(60s) with a Uncle that took the time to teach me the difference. Through the decades people still use "clips" to describe magazines. I too have seen banners at gun show's with "CLIPS" to point customers to the magazine section. It is important to use the correct terminology but like someone else stated "who cares". It does bother me when the left, media and Hollywood use the term. With new shooters it is important to know the difference. Help out new shooters when you can!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When I was young, one of my favorite tv shows was Combat. From what I can remember, they called magazines clips as well.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0055666/


----------



## catman4cats (Jan 14, 2020)

What was the name of this forum again, NEW TO HANDGUNS ?
(New to Handguns? Need Advice? Use this forum area to address various questions about handguns)

Are we not trying to give advice to New Gun Owners?

We are nine commenters that are supposed to be giving advice and were getting comments like,
*"I'm sorry, but I see this as a non issue." HGF Forum Moderator*
A forum moderator said this?

" Really???Who cares

" I know the difference, and that's all that matters at the end of the day."

What kind of message or advice is that for a person who is new to handguns.

Hey guys I'll tell you a little story about a good friend of mine that got killed in Nam. Before they left on patrol one day he told one of the guys to bring extra clips, instead he brought extra mags.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

The best thing you can do is help out new shooters. Old and new shooters can learn from these forums. Asking questions to learn safe firearm practices is a good thing. At the end of the day we all benefit by helping someone to get to know their firearms and how to handle them in a safe manner.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> When I was young, one of my favorite tv shows was Combat. From what I can remember, they called magazines clips as well.
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0055666/


 As a kid I too remember this TV series. Loved it! I first found the "Thompson Submachine Gun" watching it. Great show...fell in love with History and firearms because of shows like this one.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

catman4cats said:


> What was the name of this forum again, NEW TO HANDGUNS ?
> (New to Handguns? Need Advice? Use this forum area to address various questions about handguns)
> 
> Are we not trying to give advice to New Gun Owners?
> ...


O.K., let me explain the difference between a cartridge and a bullet. A cartridge is a shell casing loaded with a primer, powder, and a projectile. A bullet is generally the projectile in the cartridge.
Was that as interesting as your illustrated post on clips? Maybe not, but it was an equal waste of time.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I took the time and made the effort to explain the difference to some in the past, and usually I got an indifferent reaction. 

To some, a bullet is a bullet, no matter what it's called or how it's described.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Imho if you are new to handguns and you do not put forth the effort to at least understand the terminology, I am not going to hand feed it to you. If that offends you, then you are who I am referring to.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

In my past observations Everyone is always very anxious to give advice to a legitimate question. 
I didn't think there was a question being asked. 
I'll have to scroll back and check it out.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's an example of when I would let it go, not correct the individual.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> O.K., let me explain the difference between a cartridge and a bullet. A cartridge is a shell casing loaded with a primer, powder, and a projectile. A bullet is generally the projectile in the cartridge.
> Was that as interesting as your illustrated post on clips? Maybe not, but it was an equal waste of time.
> 
> GW


Sho nuff!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

catman4cats said:


> What was the name of this forum again, NEW TO HANDGUNS ?
> (New to Handguns? Need Advice? Use this forum area to address various questions about handguns)
> 
> Are we not trying to give advice to New Gun Owners?
> ...


The name of the forum is actually Handgunforum.net. And, I actually helped the original creator of this site the first week it was created (I was admin, left, and came back as moderator)..

Out of all the things a new shooter needs to know, this whole thing is silly. Yes, I said it... And, for a time, just about everyone DID call them clips (shooters in the 80s).

So, once again... It is not really THAT big of a deal.

Also, after being admin of several gun forums and also being a member of pretty much every gun forum known to man, what is silly somewhat are these never ending series of threads on this matter. Many forums have literally dozens of these threads. After 15 to 20 years of these threads, when is enough enough.

Gun safety... Gun rights... What guns are reliable... What gun to buy... What holsters to use... Laws for concealed carry.... All these are important. Clips vs magazines after 15 to 20 years. Really? And, because I am a moderator, I cannot say this?

Yes, they are magazines and not clips. I said so, above. But at the end of the day - who cares. We know what you mean....


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

catman4cats said:


> What was the name of this forum again, NEW TO HANDGUNS ?
> (New to Handguns? Need Advice? Use this forum area to address various questions about handguns)
> 
> Are we not trying to give advice to New Gun Owners?
> ...


Huh, 20 posts, 22 days on the Forum and calling us all out. I guess you are not the master of the obvious after all. WELCOME TO THE FORUM1

GW


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, I'm not a "vocabulary/spelling Nazi" and often dislike those that jump to correct a newer poster (some have a need to show how intelligent they are by correcting others). "Clip and Magazine" is a common error, but there are much worse terms, mostly from plain ignorance, like "pills or "heads" for bullets and/or calling a cartridge a "bullet" (these folks sound like left wing anti-gunners). But I too often call things "doo-hickies" and "whatchmacallits" so I can't put myself above anyone who may use "incorrect" terms, ain't no use loosing sleep over...


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I hear some new shooters say this and it does not bother me. There is another forum (I will not mention the name) where some blowhard will have his panty waist get all tightened up if you say" Practice vs Training" and other non-sense. Seems he thinks he is some IDPA perfectionist. He tries to win every discussion by ending it with the fact that he shoots IDPA so therefore everyone else is wrong. Pompous jerk. He does not like pocket gun or snub nose revolvers, and thinks a backup gun is a 23 oz Kimber K6. And then goes on to say he does not train or practice with it. Man, what a "*Gem"*.
And then there are internet phrases like "Game Changer" that are so over used it is down right disgusting. Or the new word "Fudd" which is 90% of the internet posters have no clue what it means and now just a word they will use to disparage anyone that does not the trigger they like etc.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I shot an IDPA once. I hit it with a 44 cal 265 gr RNF at about 1,100 fps and is shattered into 1,703 pieces...


----------

